# Crystal clear spray coat durability



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

I've been having some E-tex issues that I can't explain????? Still working it out.

I've made some custom bottle openers and grill utensils for family as X-mas gifts. They all have a coat of E-tex, then paint, then Crystal clear spray, then detail paint, then 2 more coats of crystal clear spray.

Does anyone have some advice on how durable multiple coats of crystal clear spray will be for something that won't be in the water, but will be handled quite a bit (Bottle opener in Wisconsin) 

Time is short as I will have to attempt the E-tex tomorrow at the latest to fix any issues before Friday.

Thanks in advance for the tips, Happy Holidays

MS


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

I wouldn't trust it to hold up.

Rod


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

You're mixing different harnesses of coating too much. You cannot put a harder clear over a softer one or sandwich them inbetween. It will crack and chip because it cannot flex as much as the softer clear. Harder clear first(Crystal), then the softer epoxy on top.


----------

